# PLEASE HELP! Sick kid. Cruise leaves tomorrow.



## DCLMOM13

First, I have DCL insurance. 

We arrived here 2 days ago. On the 2nd leg of our flight my daughter started vomiting. We thought it was air sickness. She hasn't stopped vomiting for 2 days. We had disney send a medical person to our room last night. They said its a virus. She was looking Perkier and stopped vomiting yesterday around 11am. Slept all day. Now it's 1-2am and its started again. 

No brainier our dream vacation of a lifetime is hooped. Cruise is not happening. 

But now I'm freaking out. I just read DCL insurance and I am not sure we are covered. Apparently until 12:01 today (the trip. Departure date) if she was sick and seen by a medical professional it's now a pre-existing condition. Also imagine my shock to find out this insurance only covers costs for the cruise only. Not our flights,etc like a normal insurance company. I'm quite livid. I have saved 2 years for this $5000 vacation and only the $3200 cruise portion is covered, but with the legal fine print is it? I'm exhausted, crying, can't think straight. I'm stuck with a sick kid at a Disney resort in the middle of the night by myself. 
What should I do? Am I going o lose all our hard earned money on this technicality? Any help from people who have been in this situation?


----------



## Deluzy

So sorry to hear that...poor little thing. 

If you did not purchase your air through DCL, then sadly, it is not covered. Hopefully the airline will work with you on getting home for minimal cost.

As for your cruise, call DCL as soon as you know it is a no-go. You still make a claim with their insurer (s/b allianz). If you are denied, DCL will allow you to use your cruise rate towards another date.

Hang in there.. And best wishes for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## DCLMOM13

So I'm stuck in Florida with a sick child? What do I do? I'm at a deluxe resort but can't stay here longer budget wise. I can do 100 a night so o I have to move this sick kid to another resort? I'm alone and worried . Any words of encouragement out there? I am leaving the decision until 730am when we planned to get up. I can't believe DCL insurance has screwed me over. I thought they would cover everything. I'm really sad.


----------



## TLSnell1981




----------



## DCLMOM13

Am I best to get her to port and let them deny us and go from there? We have private transport so won't get ppl sick on a bus.


----------



## lorimay

Hey is your little girl feeling this morning?
Has the vomiting stopped?

My heartbreaks for you both.


----------



## cleophus12

Hope she's feeling better and you have some answers. Things generally look better in the light of day. This is no help to you now but this is why I never buy insurance directly from any cruise line. Their insurance protects themselves and not the customer so much sometimes. Please let us know how things are today.


----------



## momof2minnies

Fingers crossed for you. I hope you are able to go-even if you end up quarantined in your room it is better than not going.


Linda


----------



## DCLMOM13

Yeah 2 years of saving and screwed over by Disney. I thought they took care of their customers and apparently not. She just had a shower but feeling ill. No vomiting since 11am yesterday but very weak and nauseous. I just don't know what to do? Take her to port and get denied so insurance is easier? Limo is non refundable at this point byway.


----------



## lorimay

cleophus12 said:


> Hope she's feeling better and you have some answers. Things generally look better in the light of day. This is no help to you now but this is why I never buy insurance directly from any cruise line. Their insurance protects themselves and not the customer so much sometimes. Please let us know how things are today.



I guess I have always had a false sense of security when I have purchased Disney Insurance.
Can you tell me who you choose when you cruise please?
Is it less expensive to purchase away from Disney?

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## Labdog

If she's not vomiting now and does not have a fever wait and board as late as you can.


----------



## lorimay

DCLMOM13 said:


> Yeah 2 years of saving and screwed over by Disney. I thought they took care of their customers and apparently not. She just had a shower but feeling ill. No vomiting since 11am yesterday but very weak and nauseous. I just don't know what to do? Take her to port and get denied so insurance is easier? Limo is non refundable at this point byway.




Has she has any liquids?
She is probably dehydrated, poor baby.
ASk her is she can even try some ice chips.

I have had these horrible bugs so many times.


----------



## Docmom

So sorry this is happening.  First, most stomach viruses last 3-4 days so she may be at the end of it.  How is she feeling today? If it lasts longer I'd suggest you have her seen again.  Don't know Disney cruise policy regarding showing up at the port and being denied....but that may be an option if your daughter can handle the bus ride to PC.  If not talk with the hotel and explain your situation.  They may be able to help in some way.  Hope things get better soon!


----------



## DCLMOM13

Problem is she is so weak and blah she isn't going to enjoy the cruise. $3200 for her to sit in a stateroom for 2 more days until she is 100% is a total waste.


----------



## kristinanderic

I was nearly in this same situation last week. I was very fearful our vacation was over. My son wasn't 100% the first day, but he noticeably got better.  Push the fluids.


----------



## Mitzzie

I would definitely try and get on the boat.  I would rather be stuck in a stateroom on the boat then go home.  She most likely is at the end of the sickness.  How many days are you on the boat?


----------



## sambycat

momof2minnies said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I hope you are able to go-even if you end up quarantined in your room it is better than not going.
> 
> 
> Linda



I'm going to say actually no to that advice. 


I'm so sorry for your troubles and things are bleak when you are stressing by yourself. Is she so well that if she were at home and had school today you'd send her off to school on her own with a kiss on the cheek? Then go try. If not, go down to guest services and talk about moving to another resort. They can help facilitate that. I'm sure someone will help with advice about their experience. DCL isn't going to reimburse or find an entire other vacation but generally they seem to want to get people back out on the boat. You will get there. 

Hope your daughter gets well soon and you stay feeling well and you both can rest today.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Sending positive thoughts your way 

I hope it all works out for you and your daughter feels better soon!! 

Heather


----------



## Bonniec

I don't think DCL screwed you over. I went through them and knew flights, hotels, and such were not covered. It's not exactly hidden info. The pre-existing thing I'm not sure about. You are already on your vacation. I would consider pre-existing issues to be medical problems you already had, not catching a flu type virus. I will be very curious to see what they have to say about that. Your first step should be to call them. Have you done that yet? They can give you far betters than we can. Let us know what they say.

Worse case scenario, they will credit 100% of your cruise. That is why I went with them over a cheaper insurance and plan to get secondary insurance for hotels and such. So you will have to decide whether to try and go now or just wait for a future vacation.

Lastly, I'm sorry this happened to you all. What a horrible let down! We've been saving for our upcoming cruise for years and I would be devastated. You know things can happen but I think you never expect it to happen to you.  I would definitely be losing my mind. I hope it's a short virus. Stomach bugs often are. Maybe you will still get to go. (((hugs)))

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DebbieOBX

I'm so sorry your going through this.

 My thoughts, go to the ship. Try to board. Kids are resilient!!

Mom, take a deep breath. OK.  

God Bless you both.

Debbie


----------



## mom2jcg

As the mother of a child who has had many stomach viruses, I would head towards port and see what happens. The limo is already paid for, and I would give it as much time as possible.  As PP said, most stomach viruses don't last long, and she probably is at the end of it.  Though they feel weak initially, they usually snap back pretty quickly once they start eating again.  If she is no longer vomiting, she probably isn't contagious any more. If she is vomiting, then you have your answer.  Praying for you all, let us know what happens!!

Never mind...I see now that you are contagious for a few days to weeks afterward, so canceling is best.  Was hoping for the best for you!!!


----------



## Beckers419

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong (I also have the Disney insurance for our upcoming cruise), but I believe the pre-existing condition clause is for anything that occurs before your paid in full date.  Any condition that occurs between your PIF date and the cruise shouldn't count.  Won't help with the flights though....

We actually had this happen with our Disney World trip last year, but no insurance.  We took a short cruise on Carnival and my son started vomiting the day we disembarked.  We drove to our resort at Disney, but ended up going home early--no Disney for us.

Hope everyone gets better soon!


----------



## ekatiel

I posted a similar thread on here about two weeks ago, except it was the flu for us.  Luckily, my DS got tamiflu (as did the rest of the family), and was symptom free more than 72 hours before the cruise.  I did call DCL when he first came down with the flu, and they told me that as long as he didn't have fever on boarding day, he would be allowed to board. I also did some googling, and found out that cruise lines very rarely deny boarding to sick passengers.  They will most likely confine you to your room for the first 24 or 48 hours.  It sounds like your little one is on the up-swing.  I bet she'll be good to go by tomorrow or the next day.  24 hours of watching Disney movies and eating mickey bars in the room might do her some good.  Then you can enjoy the rest of your cruise. --Katie


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I guess I am the only one who thinks going to the port with a child with an active virus is extremely irresponsible???  What about the 1000's of other passengers that don't need to be exposed to a virus on day 1 of their dream vacation?

I would call DCL and explain everything.  As others have stated, the pre-existing clause is for issues that exist prior to booking the cruise.  Worst case is you are reimbursed for the cost of the cruise, which is not that bad.  Yes, half of your vacation cost (the land portion and airfare) is lost but that is a chance all of us take on these vacations.

I hope your daughter is better this morning!


----------



## Labdog

When our kids were sick we would give Pedialite(spelling?) and I think we could see them perk up as they drank it, if you find some at your resort.


----------



## Baliezer

We started out a couple of vacations like this. It would pass quickly and we spent the rest of the vacation happy and healthy. I would get on the ship.


----------



## mom2jcg

GraceLuvsWDW said:
			
		

> I guess I am the only one who thinks going to the port with a child with an active virus is extremely irresponsible???  What about the 1000's of other passengers that don't need to be exposed to a virus on day 1 of their dream vacation?!



No, I said if she is no longer vomiting.  When I said, "if she is, you have your answer," I meant that you don't go and expose an entire ship.  Sorry if that was not clear.


----------



## DCLMOM13

We are not going to port. I can't risk giving this to others. Now she is vomiting and diarrhea as well. I'm stuck at the hotel. Front desk is working on it. I have barely slept in 72 hours. She can't keep Imodium down or anything. I don't even know how we are going to transfer her ANYWHERE right now. Not even to a hospital. It's that bad . I'm beside myself upset. I'm overtired and crying and feel really alone


----------



## GBBTomorrow

I would also head to the ship. I agree with previous posters that being quarantined in the room would be better than giving up on the trip. Sending positive thoughts your way.

In reply about whether it's irresponsible or endangering others, I don't think it is, as long as you take reasonable precautions.  Be sure both of you have clean hands, don't hug and kids strangers, wipe off things you touch with a disinfecting wash, and go straight to the cabin.  It's not like you're going to have her go around salivating on everything, and passing through the terminal does not take that long, especially if you board later in the day.


----------



## DCLMOM13

DCL says we are covered, but my prob is we are stuck. I can't leave here with her.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

DCLMOM13 said:
			
		

> We are not going to port. I can't risk giving this to others. Now she is vomiting and diarrhea as well. I'm stuck at the hotel. Front desk is working on it. I have barely slept in 72 hours. She can't keep Imodium down or anything. I don't even know how we are going to transfer her ANYWHERE right now. Not even to a hospital. It's that bad . I'm beside myself upset. I'm overtired and crying and feel really alone



Oh, you poor thing! I didn't see this message when I just suggested you go ahead and go.  Deep breaths. Is there anyone you can call for moral support? A friend of family member to talk with? I am glad the desk is trying to help you and am praying for your child. So sorry for your troubles.  Hang in there, mom.  "This too shall pass."


----------



## kalc12345

DCLMOM13 said:


> We are not going to port. I can't risk giving this to others. Now she is vomiting and diarrhea as well. I'm stuck at the hotel. Front desk is working on it. I have barely slept in 72 hours. She can't keep Imodium down or anything. I don't even know how we are going to transfer her ANYWHERE right now. Not even to a hospital. It's that bad . I'm beside myself upset. I'm overtired and crying and feel really alone



I am so sorry! I hope she gets to feeling better soon ((((hugs)))))


----------



## Bonniec

DCLMOM13 said:
			
		

> We are not going to port. I can't risk giving this to others. Now she is vomiting and diarrhea as well. I'm stuck at the hotel. Front desk is working on it. I have barely slept in 72 hours. She can't keep Imodium down or anything. I don't even know how we are going to transfer her ANYWHERE right now. Not even to a hospital. It's that bad . I'm beside myself upset. I'm overtired and crying and feel really alone



You should probably get her to he hospital if she's been doing this for 72 hours. So sorry this happened on your vacation 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Kathy C

I agree!  If she's not able to keep anything down, she's more than likely dehydrated and needs IV fluids.  This happened to us with our granddaughter several years at WDW albeit she was only 11 months old.  Ended up at Celebration Hospital for IV fluids.  It, too, was a nightmare.  My son and I were both sick with same virus, my DIL and husband didn't get it.  We were supposed to leave that day to come home, and I had to change our flights, find us a place to stay and rent a car!  It all worked out in the end, and we got a few extra days at Disney! 



Bonniec said:


> You should probably get her to he hospital if she's been doing this for 72 hours. So sorry this happened on your vacation
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Mitzzie

Oh no!  You really do need to get her to a hospital, she will probably need IV fluids if she can't keep anything down. Poor thing  sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## cleophus12

So very sorry.  Hope she gets better quickly.  Keep pushing the fluids.


----------



## mamabug70

How old is your daughter? Do you have a Dr at home you can call? If so, they can call in an anti-nausea rx to a local pharmacy and they will deliver to your hotel if staying on property. They make a chewable imodium or even the liquid will work faster than a tablet. Also, if you get an anti nausea med such as Zofran ODT which dissolves in your mouth, she may be able to keep some fluids down. Not sure what you have to drink in the room, but try giving her small sips of Gatorade/sprite/water. Like 1 teaspoonful every few minutes. So sorry this happened!


----------



## mom2jcg

DCLMOM13 said:
			
		

> We are not going to port. I can't risk giving this to others. Now she is vomiting and diarrhea as well. I'm stuck at the hotel. Front desk is working on it. I have barely slept in 72 hours. She can't keep Imodium down or anything. I don't even know how we are going to transfer her ANYWHERE right now. Not even to a hospital. It's that bad . I'm beside myself upset. I'm overtired and crying and feel really alone



In this case, you are absolutely right.  I am so so sorry!  I know you feel really alone, but everyone who has read your post is heartbroken for you.  Just focus on getting her well, and try to get some rest.  Do watch for dehydration...it can happen so quickly.  Keep us updated!


----------



## Cheerio

DCLMOM13 said:


> We are not going to port. I can't risk giving this to others. Now she is vomiting and diarrhea as well. I'm stuck at the hotel. Front desk is working on it. I have barely slept in 72 hours. She can't keep Imodium down or anything. I don't even know how we are going to transfer her ANYWHERE right now. Not even to a hospital. It's that bad . I'm beside myself upset. I'm overtired and crying and feel really alone



Poor girl  I would be getting her to a hospital, they can give her fluids and liquid gravol to help her out. This has been going on too long for her, good luck.


----------



## wallawallakids

Not sure how old your DD is but it might be time to take her to the hospital.  Kids get dehydrated quick.  Also they can give her Zofran which is a wonder at the ER.  Good luck and I hope she gets better soon.  So sorry about the cruise.


----------



## faithtrustpixie

Absolutely get her to a hospital right away.  Grab your purse, grab a blanket and call the front desk and tell them you need to take her to the hospital now.

You are doing a great job with her and holding it together the best you can but you should not try to figure out what is medically the best for her.

Go now.  Let us know what happens when you can in a few days but do not waste any more time posting and deciding what to do.  Go to the hospital.


----------



## SnipsNSnails

My son had it for about a week over Thanksgiving, just when I thought he'd stopped throwing up, he'd start again. I second all those that are saying take her to the ER or Urgent Care. After they start to get dehydrated it's harder for them to keep things down and it snowballs. My son didn't have to be admitted because we took him to the Urgent care before he was so bad that he needed to be admitted. He was a different kid after they gave him the IV. He was miserable before but his color came back and he started talking again. They also gave him chewable Zofran and that helped us get over the hump and get him keeping stuff down again. Hugs! I'm so sorry that this happened to you!


----------



## honeymo78

faithtrustpixie said:
			
		

> Absolutely get her to a hospital right away.  Grab your purse, grab a blanket and call the front desk and tell them you need to take her to the hospital now.
> 
> You are doing a great job with her and holding it together the best you can but you should not try to figure out what is medically the best for her.
> 
> Go now.  Let us know what happens when you can in a few days but do not waste any more time posting and deciding what to do.  Go to the hospital.



And if you don't think she is stable enough for a cab ride, Disney will call an ambulance.  DH has experienced that service firsthand.


----------



## Zeppelin

sorry to hear this on so many fronts...


----------



## TLSnell1981

kristinanderic said:


> .  Push the fluids.


No more than a sip at a time, until she can tolerate it. Start with an ounce every 15 minutes.  Pushing too much will cause more vomiting.

If your child has no tears when crying or hasn't urinated in 8 hours and a dry mouth, they may need to be treated for dehydration. 


mom2jcg said:


> .  If she is no longer vomiting, she probably isn't contagious any more. !!



You are still contagious for up to 14 days AFTER recovery.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Aww - so sorry it's not improved and what you're going through.  I agree - sounds like she needs to be treated at the hospital and I hope you all recover soon!

I know it's really hard - knowing how much you wanted this vacation and worked for it - but DCL will be there waiting for you next time.  I truly hope you get it all worked out! 

Hang in there,
Heather


----------



## lbgraves

Relieved to hear that you didn't try to go to the port this morning.  All I could think is how would you get back to the resort or where would you stay at the port since you would likely be denied boarding if you answered the questions on the health form honestly.  I hope that a doctor is able to help your DD today.

After you find out what is wrong and get their advice, I would contact DCL and update them.  Depending on the diagnosis, it might be possible for DCL to transfer you to the next cruise.  You would have to get your return flights changed, but that would be better than just returning home and "losing" the cost of the flights.  Hopefully in a few days both you and your DD will be feeling better and be rested.


----------



## speakupjc

Hang in there!  I agree with everyone else that you should have her checked for dehydration.  It is serious as I found out from personal experience.  Hope your child is better soon!


----------



## davedmaine

DCLMOM13 said:
			
		

> First, I have DCL insurance.
> 
> We arrived here 2 days ago. On the 2nd leg of our flight my daughter started vomiting. We thought it was air sickness. She hasn't stopped vomiting for 2 days. We had disney send a medical person to our room last night. They said its a virus. She was looking Perkier and stopped vomiting yesterday around 11am. Slept all day. Now it's 1-2am and its started again.
> 
> No brainier our dream vacation of a lifetime is hooped. Cruise is not happening.
> 
> But now I'm freaking out. I just read DCL insurance and I am not sure we are covered. Apparently until 12:01 today (the trip. Departure date) if she was sick and seen by a medical professional it's now a pre-existing condition. Also imagine my shock to find out this insurance only covers costs for the cruise only. Not our flights,etc like a normal insurance company. I'm quite livid. I have saved 2 years for this $5000 vacation and only the $3200 cruise portion is covered, but with the legal fine print is it? I'm exhausted, crying, can't think straight. I'm stuck with a sick kid at a Disney resort in the middle of the night by myself.
> What should I do? Am I going o lose all our hard earned money on this technicality? Any help from people who have been in this situation?



Go to a hospital. Worry about your refund later.


----------



## bahacca

lbgraves said:


> Relieved to hear that you didn't try to go to the port this morning.  All I could think is how would you get back to the resort or where would you stay at the port since you would likely be denied boarding if you answered the questions on the health form honestly.  I hope that a doctor is able to help your DD today.
> 
> *After you find out what is wrong and get their advice, I would contact DCL and update them.  Depending on the diagnosis, it might be possible for DCL to transfer you to the next cruise.  You would have to get your return flights changed, but that would be better than just returning home and "losing" the cost of the flights.  Hopefully in a few days both you and your DD will be feeling better and be rested.*


This is the best advice I've seen.  I wouldn't have thought to try to get on the next cruise to save the airfare.  Yes, you may need to pay a $50-150 fee per ticket to change the flight(although if you tell them your issue a nice rep may take pity on you and be thankful you aren't exposing a flight full of people to this), but that is WAY better than having to pay for 2 more tickets to and from FL.


----------



## TLSnell1981

bahacca said:


> This is the best advice I've seen.  I wouldn't have thought to try to get on the next cruise to save the airfare.  Yes, you may need to pay a $50-150 fee per ticket to change the flight(although if you tell them your issue a nice rep may take pity on you and be thankful you aren't exposing a flight full of people to this), but that is WAY better than having to pay for 2 more tickets to and from FL.


Unfortunately, the child will probably still be contagious.

Also, hand sanitizers are pretty useless against viruses. You need soap and water.


----------



## AudreyKThompson

TLSnell1981 said:


> Unfortunately, the child will probably still be contagious.
> 
> Also, hand sanitizers are pretty useless against viruses. You need soap and water.


Actually, neither of those statements are very accurate . . .
I think following the doctor's advice and taking the next cruise if the doctor agrees is a great idea, and the hand sanitizer should do a good job (but use soap and water if available)


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

TLSnell1981 said:


> *Unfortunately, the child will probably still be contagious.*
> 
> Also, hand sanitizers are pretty useless against viruses. You need soap and water.



I would talk to a doctor and find out for sure.  If OP was sailing today, I'm assuming it's a 7-nt cruise on the Fantasy.  Maybe by next Saturday she will be back to her normal self and could easily answer "NO" to the health questionaire at PC or have a Dr.'s note handy.


----------



## pdwimmer

TLSnell1981 said:


> Unfortunately, the child will probably still be contagious.
> 
> Also, hand sanitizers are pretty useless against viruses. You need soap and water.



Sorry, is anyone commenting a nurse/doctor?  How does anyone have any idea if the child is contagious?  Anything is useless against a virus by the way.  Your body just has to work it out.  With no fever it is not spread from person to person.  Going to urgent care is a good idea, but literally, she probably just needs gatorade and sleep.  DO NOT spend the money on the ER.  Unless she is incoherent, dizzy, confused, convulsing, there is not a need go to the ER.  Yes, I am a doctor, thus my advise, but advise only.


----------



## TLSnell1981

AudreyKThompson said:


> Actually, neither of those statements are very accurate . . .
> I think following the doctor's advice and taking the next cruise if the doctor agrees is a great idea, and the hand sanitizer should do a good job (but use soap and water if available)



I beg to differ.

The child was diagnosed with a virus with vomiting and diarrhea. The most common are the norovirus and rotavirus. You are contagious up to 14 days AFTER symptoms disappear. You are usually contagious BEFORE having symptoms.

Best way to not get a virus is to never eat prepared food or go out in public. Although, that is a radical approach.


----------



## insureman

TLSnell1981 said:


> Unfortunately, the child will probably still be contagious.
> 
> Also, hand sanitizers are pretty useless against viruses. You need soap and water.



"The CDC advice specifically says alcohol-based hand sanitizers help protect against MRSA and other germs. During flu season, the CDC continually warns Americans to prevent flu by using hand sanitizers when soap and water aren't around."


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I had a similar virus when I was 8 mos pregnant with ds12.  I was avoiding drinking because it seemed to only make me vomit it back up but the NP at my OB's office suggested just taking a tiny sip every 10 mins or so.  She said even if I only hold it down for 5 mins then vomit it back up, at least _something_ is getting absorbed, and that's better than nothing.  It really did work.  
Dehydration can lead to preterm labor so that was all I needed to hear to get me sipping.  I was also getting a UTI at the same time.  I did have antibiotics I could take for that but they're hard on the tummy & need to be taken with food which I couldn't.   Of course I felt like I was dying at the time.


----------



## lbgraves

I didn't realize it was a Fantasy cruise, was thinking the Dream.  I would ask DCL about getting on the Dream Thursday though.  It would get back one day later than the original cruise and you would have at least some time onboard.  You should get a refund also, which could help offset the additional lodging expense this week while your DD recoops.


----------



## TLSnell1981

insureman said:


> "The CDC advice specifically says alcohol-based hand sanitizers help protect against MRSA and other germs. During flu season, the CDC continually warns Americans to prevent flu by using hand sanitizers when soap and water aren't around."



How you wash your hands..ie. row row row your boat or happy birthday..is a big factor. Folks have a false sense of security with hand sanitizers...and they are not used properly. Not every one is a fan.


----------



## sshaw10060

If you don't board the cruise b/c she is sick and the insurance denies your claim for some reason Disney will refund the port fees and credit the entire fare paid minus the insurance to a future cruise.  That's the biggest advantage of DCL insurance.  Aside from that you're better off with non-Disney travel insurance.


----------



## Green Tea

Your credit card used to purchase the flight may offer travel insurance for this.   Call the number on the back of the card.


----------



## lilpooh108

DCLMOM13 said:


> We are not going to port. I can't risk giving this to others. Now she is vomiting and diarrhea as well. I'm stuck at the hotel. Front desk is working on it. I have barely slept in 72 hours. She can't keep Imodium down or anything. I don't even know how we are going to transfer her ANYWHERE right now. Not even to a hospital. It's that bad . I'm beside myself upset. I'm overtired and crying and feel really alone



OP-- if you are still reading this, call your airline after you get to the hospital.  Depending on the airline, they will waive the change fee in extreme circumstances so long as you have documentation from the hospital.

This happened to my daughter on our 2nd trip to WDW and 1st after getting off the cruise ship.  She caught RSV.  We called from Celebration before she was transferred to Orlando Children's hospital and they waived it provided we could fax in docs.

BTW---DEHYDRATION is very serious.  Make sure you go to Downtown Orlando Children's hospital.  Celebration cannot do much for you if it is that serious.  They DO NOT have a pediatric unit and therefore they don't have the appropriate equipment.  We found out the hard way and wasted 5 hours plus an ambulance fee for the transfer, from costs from both hospitals.


----------



## DisneyFans222

lorimay said:


> I guess I have always had a false sense of security when I have purchased Disney Insurance.
> Can you tell me who you choose when you cruise please?
> Is it less expensive to purchase away from Disney?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lori



I did not go with DCL trip insurance.  I purchased the "Gold" plan with TravelGuard and it covers everything.  Also, you can purchase it after you have made your final cruise payment, unlike DCL where they require you to purchase on or before your final payment date.  It is reasonably priced, especially considering the high cost of a Disney cruise...and Bonus: There is no cost to insure kids!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

lbgraves said:


> I didn't realize it was a Fantasy cruise, was thinking the Dream.  I would ask DCL about getting on the Dream Thursday though.  It would get back one day later than the original cruise and you would have at least some time onboard.  You should get a refund also, which could help offset the additional lodging expense this week while your DD recoops.



I'm not certain it's a Fantasy cruise; I was assuming that because of a Saturday sailing.  The Dream sails Sundays & Thursdays.  

As a side note, here's some facts on Norovirus:

http://www.cdc.gov/norovirus/about/transmission.html

http://www.cdc.gov/norovirus/preventing-infection.html


----------



## MDennis28

So sorry this is happening. Keep us posted so we know how to pray. We are all pulling for you!


----------



## lbgraves

Green Tea said:


> Your credit card used to purchase the flight may offer travel insurance for this.   Call the number on the back of the card.



I would imagine that travel insurance would only cover the flights if you didn't actually take them.  Since the OP did take the first flight, no matter what the experience with illness was during the flight, and presumably will need to take the return flight to get home, I wouldn't expect to be reimbursed for this.


----------



## OHDanceMom73

Poor Thing  Glad you did the right there and put your child first. As others have said, if the vomiting has been this long she needs to be seen ASAP. I know it is alot of money but in the end it is only money and your childs health comes first. Disney will do the right thing and help out as much as they came, deep breathes and focus on your child, the rest will fall into to place.


----------



## pequele

mom2jcg said:


> As the mother of a child who has had many stomach viruses, I would head towards port and see what happens. The limo is already paid for, and I would give it as much time as possible.  As PP said, most stomach viruses don't last long, and she probably is at the end of it.  Though they feel weak initially, they usually snap back pretty quickly once they start eating again.  If she is no longer vomiting, she probably isn't contagious any more. If she is vomiting, then you have your answer.  Praying for you all, let us know what happens!!



not true...Norovirus is shed as long as 72 hrs or more after symptoms stop. Hence why healthcare workers are not allowed back to work immediately after they stop vomiting or having diarrhea! You know the same virus that makes some cruise ship travel such fun!

CANCEL the trip. What are you going to do if you start to get sick like your daughter did (not saying it will happen but it very well may). Even if she has stopped getting sick, she is still weak , and your first few days (at least) are not going to live up to your dream trip.


----------



## pequele

OH! AND I THINK that the DCL insurance may have something about "medical evacuation" and "medical reimbursement" for things like staying put while sick but it may only be once the cruise has started (and if you are on it). I would have to look at our plan but I don't have it handy. Please look at your policy for something like this! It may be some hope for you.


----------



## pequele

AudreyKThompson said:


> Actually, neither of those statements are very accurate . . .
> I think following the doctor's advice and taking the next cruise if the doctor agrees is a great idea, and the hand sanitizer should do a good job (but use soap and water if available)



hand sanitizer is useless against Norovirus (provided it is that). We are talking about an organism that requires surfaces be cleaned with bleach hence why it is so easily spread in places like cruise ships and healthcare facilities. Most don't use a cleaning product made of bleach but instead of some other chemicals which do not have efficacy against Norovirus. 



pdwimmer said:


> *Sorry, is anyone commenting a nurse/doctor?*  How does anyone have any idea if the child is contagious?  Anything is useless against a virus by the way.  Your body just has to work it out.  With no fever it is not spread from person to person.  Going to urgent care is a good idea, but literally, she probably just needs gatorade and sleep.  DO NOT spend the money on the ER.  Unless she is incoherent, dizzy, confused, convulsing, there is not a need go to the ER.  Yes, I am a doctor, thus my advise, but advise only.



In fact, YES! And a doctor should know that spreading lies about needing a fever to spread anything does not help the public. A fever is the body's way of fighting off something that the body does not think belongs in the body (yes you can have a fever with autoimmune disease, which is where your body fights its healthy cells, and just because you have a fever does not mean you can spread anything to anyone in this particular case). BUT the body can shed organisms that are dangerous to others while the host does not have a fever. Ever heard of Typhoid Mary? Asymptomatic carries (ie people who do not appear sick) CAN AND JUST MIGHT spread disease at any time! I can't believe a doctor would say you cannot spread disease when you do not have a fever!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

lbgraves said:


> I would imagine that travel insurance would only cover the flights if you didn't actually take them.  Since the OP did take the first flight, no matter what the experience with illness was during the flight, and presumably will need to take the return flight to get home, I wouldn't expect to be reimbursed for this.





pequele said:


> OH! AND I THINK that the DCL insurance may have something about "medical evacuation" and "medical reimbursement" for things like staying put while sick but it may only be once the cruise has started (and if you are on it). I would have to look at our plan but I don't have it handy. Please look at your policy for something like this! It may be some hope for you.



Would this fall under "trip interruption"?  I don't know; I've always bought ins as a package that covers cruise, air, and anything prepaid such as precruise hotel stays booked at a non-refundable price.


----------



## crundell

OP, I hope your child is ok.  You haven't posted in quite a while so I am thinking you must have taken her to the ER, please let us know how she and you are when you have a chance.  Praying everything is ok.


----------



## lbgraves

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Would this fall under "trip interruption"?  I don't know; I've always bought ins as a package that covers cruise, air, and anything prepaid such as precruise hotel stays booked at a non-refundable price.



It possibly would help with additional costs for any healthcare and transport not covered by your own health insurance, but since they are still in the U.S. that should be covered.  Now the additional days at a hotel while recooping might have been part of the coverage.

The previous poster who reference being sick on the ship, yes, if you are quarantined while on the cruise then you would be reimbursed if your policy covered it for the days the child & one adult were confined to the room.

Hoping that the OP's DD is doing better this afternoon and at least the symptoms are under control.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

OP - saying a prayer for you and your DD. I can't imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## AZMermaid

I hope she is ok! No idea on the refund situation, but I am thinking about you guys, what a nightmare!


----------



## disney1990

So sorry this has happened.  I certainly hope that you took your daughter to the ER.  Our granddaughter had this a couple weeks ago and was a very sick little girl.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

I am the op. I couldn't get logged in earlier. I haven't read all messages but here is where we are at. My gut told me something more was going on and we needed help. I'm extremely glad  I listened to my gut. We were brought to the hospital and she has a super flu that had her so dehydrated she needed 3 bags of fluids. The flu caused a massive UTI as well and she had iv antibiotics. They figure by Monday she will be back to herself. Disney is taking care of us. Put us in akl club level so she can get better and I have easy access to some food. Hoping by tues we can salvage and go take slow days at the parks.


----------



## floridaminnie

So happy to hear this and hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## 3princessMommy

I'm soooooo sorry this happened!!  But thank goodness she's getting better and Disney is taking care of you.

Be sure to file with the insurance and continue to work with Disney.  This time wasn't the time for the cruise, but you'll get there and it will be perfect when you do!

Best wishes and a speedy recovery!


----------



## scarlett24

So glad to hear you guys are safe and being well taken care of by Disney.  It would be really scary to be at sea or in a foreign country and feel sick.  I bet once she is feeling better, you guys are going to have a great time in the parks.  You can reschedule your cruise for another date and be able to fully enjoy it.  Just think, in a day or two, she will be all smiles again. Sounds like you are making the best of it.  Been thinking about you guys all day.


----------



## crundell

Big hugs to you and your daughter.  I am glad to hear Disney has stepped up to help you.  I hope you two can still salvage your vacation and enjoy this time together.


----------



## jendeli

Glad you listened to your gut! I hope she gets feeling better soon! It's so scary having sick kids.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> I am the op. I couldn't get logged in earlier. I haven't read all messages but here is where we are at. My gut told me something more was going on and we needed help. I'm extremely glad  I listened to my gut. We were brought to the hospital and she has a super flu that had her so dehydrated she needed 3 bags of fluids. The flu caused a massive UTI as well and she had iv antibiotics. They figure by Monday she will be back to herself. Disney is taking care of us. Put us in akl club level so she can get better and I have easy access to some food. Hoping by tues we can salvage and go take slow days at the parks.



Mother's intuition is generally right.  

Hoping she is feeling better soon. You need to take care of yourself too. Try to get some rest.


----------



## Mitzzie

So glad everything is starting to get better.


----------



## jcjen519

So sorry to have read about your daughter but I'm glad to know Disney has been of help.  Hope your daughter feels better quickly and that she is able to enjoy some time at disney.  You will enjoy the cruise next time, so glad you decided to stay at disney and go to the hospital!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Now I'm

Stranded at the hospital. No taxis available for  2 hours. I just want to get back to the hotel. I'm so exhausted, hungry and have no ride. I want to sit and cry.


----------



## crundell

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Now I'm
> 
> Stranded at the hospital. No taxis available for  2 hours. I just want to get back to the hotel. I'm so exhausted, hungry and have no ride. I want to sit and cry.



  That sucks.  See if the gift shop has a deck of cards.  Normally in hospitals there are nice places to relax, you two can play cards and relax while you wait for your ride.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> Now I'm
> 
> Stranded at the hospital. No taxis available for  2 hours. I just want to get back to the hotel. I'm so exhausted, hungry and have no ride. I want to sit and cry.



Call your contact at Disney (whomever you have been dealing with) as k them if they can arrange transportation for you.


----------



## boundfordisney

so sorry that this has happened to you and your daughter, hope she starts to feel better very soon! Wish I was there and able to help you out in anyway possible, all we can do is send some pixie dust your way! Please let us know how things are going, and feel free to pm me even just to vent out as I would be happy to listen and help anyway possible!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Apparently there is an AKL van on its way!  OMG this is a nightmare. No one really speaks English here and barely understands us. I feel like I'm in a  foreign country not the USA.


----------



## MistressMerryweather

There is a shuttle the resorts use that will pick you up.  Call the front desk at the resort.

So sad for you guys.  How old is your daughter?

It's such a bummer how these things happen sometimes.  It makes you wonder, why now???


----------



## stichandangel

If you want I'm a local cast member and I am more then willing to come pick you and your dd to the hotel


----------



## penel3

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> I am the op. I couldn't get logged in earlier. I haven't read all messages but here is where we are at. My gut told me something more was going on and we needed help. I'm extremely glad  I listened to my gut. We were brought to the hospital and she has a super flu that had her so dehydrated she needed 3 bags of fluids. The flu caused a massive UTI as well and she had iv antibiotics. They figure by Monday she will be back to herself. Disney is taking care of us. Put us in akl club level so she can get better and I have easy access to some food. Hoping by tues we can salvage and go take slow days at the parks.



Oh I'm so, so happy to hear how she's doing! Thank goodness you listened to your gut...and not some of the foolish "medical" advice others gave, as an RN, MSN I can tell you A MOTHER KNOWS HER CHILD BEST!!! Love and prayers to you and your daughter

too many WDW trips to mention, 2007 Wonder Concierge, January 2013 Wonder Concierge, March 2014 Walter E. Disney Suite (finally!!!!)


----------



## boundfordisney

stichandangel said:


> If you want I'm a local cast member and I am more then willing to come pick you and your dd to the hotel



how kind of you to offer, hope you are able to reach out to her and her daughter even just as someone to lean on since you are close by. Hope knowing there are many of us who really care helps  the family!


----------



## stichandangel

I work at Disney not for the money but to see our guests happy and I will go to any extent to help if I can


----------



## sandrakit

boundfordisney said:
			
		

> how kind of you to offer, hope you are able to reach out to her and her daughter even just as someone to lean on since you are close by. Hope knowing there are many of us who really care helps  the family!



God Bless you !


----------



## boundfordisney

stichandangel said:


> I work at Disney not for the money but to see our guests happy and I will go to any extent to help if I can



its people like you who make disney what it is  , the feeling of family and sharing fun times THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

stichandangel said:


> I work at Disney not for the money but to see our guests happy and I will go to any extent to help if I can



^^^You rock!!  ^^^


OP: I'm so glad you listened to your gut and got her help! I hope she is feeling better soon!! 

Heather


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Van should be here any minute I think. I haven't eaten all day. I'm starving and need bed. This is not a good day. Can only get better right? It's prez weekend and I'm praying we can even get a room. Hospital bill $6000. I had to pay $1400 up front. Insurance reimburses.  Let this be a lesson. Always keep a $5000 EMPTY card or have that cash available when traveling. My refund won't be instant, but I have enough savings to cover a week at akl with dink g and tix if she gets better, plus the med bill.


----------



## sandrakit

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> Apparently there is an AKL van on its way!  OMG this is a nightmare. No one really speaks English here and barely understands us. I feel like I'm in a  foreign country not the USA.



Praying for you !


----------



## abdmom

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Van should be here any minute I think. I haven't eaten all day. I'm starving and need bed. This is not a good day. Can only get better right? It's prez weekend and I'm praying we can even get a room. Hospital bill $6000. I had to pay $1400 up front. Insurance reimburses.  Let this be a lesson. Always keep a $5000 EMPTY card or have that cash available when traveling. My refund won't be instant, but I have enough savings to cover a week at akl with dink g and tix if she gets better, plus the med bill.



President's weekend is next weekend. I'm sure Disney will take care of you.


----------



## ellensfamily

thinking of you and hope she gets better quickly. so sorry this happened


----------



## CT Mom of 3

The important thing is that your daughter got the help she needed and will be okay - what a scary experience - I'm sure it's been nerve wracking!!

I hope she continues to feel better and you can enjoy a few days at WDW.


----------



## calngavinsmom

Big hugs to you and your dd Momma!  We just went through something similar.  We arrived at Disney on Sunday with the intention of doing a "land and sea" vacation.  4 nights at Coronado Springs, 3 nights on the Dream, sailing Thursday.

Tuesday we went to bed only to have our son wake up at 2:30 am vomiting everywhere.  The rest of the story is similar to yours, vomiting diarrhea, high fever, stomach pain.  He felt better then it came back with a vengeance.  Our son is also a Type 1 Diabetic so for him not to be able to keep anything down is super scarey.  He needs to eat to take his insulin injections to keep keatones (acids) from building up in his blood, but he needs to ingest sugars to balance the insulin.  Not fun.  We are also Canadian so very unfamiliar with how the American medical system works(other than you have to actually pay for health services there).  

At any rate, we had to cancel our cruise, change our flights and we got him home safely....but what a long frightening few days it was!  He is still ill (as is his older brother now), but they are now able to keep fluids down 

I just wanted to let you know you are not alone....you absolutely did do the right thing not dragging your poor sick dd to port......I totally understand feeling scared, stranded and helpless because we just went through the same thing.  Good luck to you and your sweet dd.  I hope she (and you) are feeling better real soon


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Van still not here. Left an hour ago. My poor kiddo is weak, sick and tired and crying. I'm about ready to have a panic attack from exhaustion.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

calngavinsmom said:


> Big hugs to you and your dd Momma!  We just went through something similar.  We arrived at Disney on Sunday with the intention of doing a "land and sea" vacation.  4 nights at Coronado Springs, 3 nights on the Dream, sailing Thursday.
> 
> Tuesday we went to bed only to have our son wake up at 2:30 am vomiting everywhere.  The rest of the story is similar to yours, vomiting diarrhea, high fever, stomach pain.  He felt better then it came back with a vengeance.  Our son is also a Type 1 Diabetic so for him not to be able to keep anything down is super scarey.  He needs to eat to take his insulin injections to keep keatones (acids) from building up in his blood, but he needs to ingest sugars to balance the insulin.  Not fun.  We are also Canadian so very unfamiliar with how the American medical system works(other than you have to actually pay for health services there).
> 
> At any rate, we had to cancel our cruise, change our flights and we got him home safely....but what a long frightening few days it was!  He is still ill (as is his older brother now), but they are now able to keep fluids down
> 
> I just wanted to let you know you are not alone....you absolutely did do the right thing not dragging your poor sick dd to port......I totally understand feeling scared, stranded and helpless because we just went through the same thing.  Good luck to you and your sweet dd.  I hope she (and you) are feeling better real soon


Yikes!! I'm type 1 (wear an insulin pump) and I know this feeling very well and it adds another layer to the illness as you explained. I'm glad to hear he is doing better but sorry you had to go through this too.  I hope everyone in your house feels better soon!! 

Take care,
Heather


----------



## lbgraves

Instead of quoting the post, report it.  It is easy for the WMs to trace who signed up for that account just now for the sole purpose of being rude by matching the IPs.


----------



## sandrakit

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Instead of quoting the post, report it.  It is easy for the WMs to trace who signed up for that account just now for the sole purpose of being rude by matching the IPs.



I'm new to this ! Thanks for the tip .


----------



## lbgraves

sandrakit said:


> I'm new to this ! Thanks for the tip .



NP.  There is a triangle beneath each person's ID.  Just click on the triangle of the post to report and note what the problem is.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

lbgraves said:
			
		

> Instead of quoting the post, report it.  It is easy for the WMs to trace who signed up for that account just now for the sole purpose of being rude by matching the IPs.



Can you report someone for just being mean I would love to do that in this case


----------



## sandrakit

tinkerbellandeeyor said:
			
		

> Can you report someone for just being mean I would love to do that in this case



It's worth a try


----------



## sandrakit

Life lessons . I learned a lot from the OP !  Take care & hope tomorrow is a better day for you & your daughter ...


----------



## kristinanderic

sandrakit said:
			
		

> Life lessons . I learned a lot from the OP !  Take care & hope tomorrow is a better day for you & your daughter ...



I learned something as well.  I will make sure I have better trip insurance for our next cruise.

My son threw up the night before our cruise, no fever, no they signs of being sick. We figured he pigged out on dinner the night before and the food was too rich. We boarded and had no other problems on the cruise. I was panicked just like OP was at first though so I can totally relate!

I hope your daughter gets to feeling better quickly.


----------



## Tiger926

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Van should be here any minute I think. I haven't eaten all day. I'm starving and need bed. This is not a good day. Can only get better right? It's prez weekend and I'm praying we can even get a room. Hospital bill $6000. I had to pay $1400 up front. Insurance reimburses.  Let this be a lesson. Always keep a $5000 EMPTY card or have that cash available when traveling. My refund won't be instant, but I have enough savings to cover a week at akl with dink g and tix if she gets better, plus the med bill.



Glad to hear that you have enough savings to pay for bill. It would have been good for you to know exactly how your insurance worked before you travelled there, but at least you had the money to pay that portion of the bill.Something very similar happened to us at WDW and our baby was ambulanced to Arnold Palmer's Children's Hospital. We didn't have to pay a cent, as I am a Canadian teacher and have premium health insurance, so it would seem that you have a different type of insurance. 

Regardless of that, we had to keep all paperwork and our insurance company then sent us the entire hospital bill approx. 6 weeks after we returned, to confirm that they paid for the proper procedures, meds, etc. I know this has been a tough situation, but make sure you keep all paperwork so that it will make it easier with your insurance, as you now have to deal with health insurance and travel insurance claims.



calngavinsmom said:


> Big hugs to you and your dd Momma!  We just went through something similar.  We arrived at Disney on Sunday with the intention of doing a "land and sea" vacation.  4 nights at Coronado Springs, 3 nights on the Dream, sailing Thursday.
> 
> Tuesday we went to bed only to have our son wake up at 2:30 am vomiting everywhere.  The rest of the story is similar to yours, vomiting diarrhea, high fever, stomach pain.  He felt better then it came back with a vengeance.  Our son is also a Type 1 Diabetic so for him not to be able to keep anything down is super scarey.  He needs to eat to take his insulin injections to keep keatones (acids) from building up in his blood, but he needs to ingest sugars to balance the insulin.  Not fun.  We are also Canadian so very unfamiliar with how the American medical system works(other than you have to actually pay for health services there).
> 
> At any rate, we had to cancel our cruise, change our flights and we got him home safely....but what a long frightening few days it was!  He is still ill (as is his older brother now), but they are now able to keep fluids down
> 
> I just wanted to let you know you are not alone....you absolutely did do the right thing not dragging your poor sick dd to port......I totally understand feeling scared, stranded and helpless because we just went through the same thing.  Good luck to you and your sweet dd.  I hope she (and you) are feeling better real soon



So sorry that your child was ill, but glad he is feeling better now.

Both your story and the OP's story is a lesson for out of country visitors to learn about the health system of the country they are visiting before they actually visit there, as well as to make sure that you understand how all insurance works (eg. travel, health) as they may require payment upfront, copays, etc.

I hope the OP's child is feeling better. Our experience at Arnold Palmer's Children Hospital was superb, and I hope the OP's daughter is receiving wonderful treatment as well.

Tiger


----------



## tictoc

AudreyKThompson said:


> Actually, neither of those statements are very accurate . . .
> I think following the doctor's advice and taking the next cruise if the doctor agrees is a great idea, and the hand sanitizer should do a good job (but use soap and water if available)



Hand sanitizer does not work on many GI viruses so please use soap and water and plenty of it.


----------



## Bonniec

> I learned something as well. I will make sure I have better trip insurance for our next cruise.



DCL insurance is not necessarily bad. The best thing to do is research all of them before you decide. If you go with another insurance and they decline your claim, you are stuck. If you go with DCL and the insurance denies it for any reason, DCL gives you a full credit. We stuck with DCL for that reason.

I'm not saying they are better. They are expensive, don't cover pre-existing, and only cover the cruise. It's just worth looking into all of your options.





> Apparently there is an AKL van on its way! OMG this is a nightmare. No one really speaks English here and barely understands us. I feel like I'm in a foreign country not the USA.


Heh, welcome to Orlando.  I am glad they are helping you out though. Sounds like they are going above and beyond in that department. What a nightmare for you all! I hope she startes feeling better real soon.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

tinkerbellandeeyor said:


> Can you report someone for just being mean I would love to do that in this case



Absolutely! 

In this case, we had an "EX"-poster who has nothing better to do on a Saturday night than come here and be a troll. He mistakenly believes there is no way to track him on the internet and tries to impress others with his lack of knowledge on a wide variety of topics - mainly involving cruises. His posts have been removed from this thread, so only those who have already seen them will know what transpired earlier this evening.

For future reference, it helps us all to avoid engaging him and especially NOT to quote such posts. Please just use the red triangle at the lower left of his posts to make a report so the WMs can review the posts and deal with this ourselves.

As is the case with most trolls, making comments just serves to encourage them. The best policy is just to avoid any interaction and let their comments be viewed for the ignorance they really exemplify. Most trolls (and most definitely _this troll_) need interaction from others to satisfy their sad need for attention. Ignoring the behavior of this insensitive lout helps to at least remove whatever sick enjoyment he derives from his immature actions.

Thanks in advance for reporting behavior like this along with refraining from trying to engage him in any meaningful interaction as he is clearly incapable of civil discussion.

DCLMOM13 - I hope your daughter is feeliing better!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

WebmasterDoc said:
			
		

> Absolutely!
> 
> In this case, we had an "EX"-poster who has nothing better to do on a Saturday night than come here and be a troll. He mistakenly believes there is no way to track him on the internet and tries to impress others with his lack of knowledge on a wide variety of topics - mainly involving cruises. His posts have been removed from this thread, so only those who have already seen them will know what transpired earlier this evening.
> 
> For future reference, it helps us all to avoid engaging him and especially NOT to quote such posts. Please just use the red triangle at the lower left of his posts to make a report so the WMs can review the posts and deal with this ourselves.
> 
> As is the case with most trolls, making comments just serves to encourage them. The best policy is just to avoid any interaction and let their comments be viewed for the ignorance they really exemplify. Most trolls (and most definitely this troll) need interaction from others to satisfy their sad need for attention. Ignoring the behavior of this insensitive lout helps to at least remove whatever sick enjoyment he derives from his immature actions.
> 
> Thanks in advance for reporting behavior like this along with refraining from trying to engage him in any meaningful interaction as he is clearly incapable of civil discussion.
> 
> DCLMOM13 - I hope your daughter is feeliing better!



I do put up worth a lot look at my history however this just crossed the line with me


----------



## stichandangel

You know some fail to realize we shouldn't be rude a focus on attacking. We should be focused on her daughter and how we would feel in their shoes. Me I don't see dcl travel insurance or who said what. I see a mom and daughter displaced in a city not of their own. Missing out on something magical. Something they both spent countless hours looking forward to. I know I'm not the only one to say this but I am thinking how I would be in their shoes. How I would be feeling, if this was ny child what would I do. And as a cast member what can I do to put the slightest smile on their faces. And we shouldn't care about formalities we should care about health and happiness. So to this family I sate that I am sorry for all sadness and pain placed upon you and I hope that tomorrow bring a bright new day and something good comes your way.


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

stichandangel said:
			
		

> You know some fail to realize we shouldn't be rude a focus on attacking. We should be focused on her daughter and how we would feel in their shoes. Me I don't see dcl travel insurance or who said what. I see a mom and daughter displaced in a city not of their own. Missing out on something magical. Something they both spent countless hours looking forward to. I know I'm not the only one to say this but I am thinking how I would be in their shoes. How I would be feeling, if this was ny child what would I do. And as a cast member what can I do to put the slightest smile on their faces. And we shouldn't care about formalities we should care about health and happiness. So to this family I sate that I am sorry for all sadness and pain placed upon you and I hope that tomorrow bring a bright new day and something good comes your way.



Amen


----------



## reevesinga

tinkerbellandeeyor said:
			
		

> Amen



I agree!  I hope she is better soon and I pray you stay well!!!!  I'm so sorry this happened!


----------



## mom2jcg

stichandangel said:
			
		

> You know some fail to realize we shouldn't be rude a focus on attacking. We should be focused on her daughter and how we would feel in their shoes. Me I don't see dcl travel insurance or who said what. I see a mom and daughter displaced in a city not of their own. Missing out on something magical. Something they both spent countless hours looking forward to. I know I'm not the only one to say this but I am thinking how I would be in their shoes. How I would be feeling, if this was ny child what would I do. And as a cast member what can I do to put the slightest smile on their faces. And we shouldn't care about formalities we should care about health and happiness. So to this family I sate that I am sorry for all sadness and pain placed upon you and I hope that tomorrow bring a bright new day and something good comes your way.



Well said!


----------



## AudreyKThompson

tictoc said:


> Hand sanitizer does not work on many GI viruses so please use soap and water and plenty of it.


Like I said, soap and water should be used with good hand washing technique whenever possible. But, hand sanitizer does work, and I think it prudent that people be careful but understand that the cruise precautions like the hand sanitizer wipes DO work in many cases ( so that they are less likely to "just not fool with that" as I have heard before)

As for the your other original statement, since the OP had not yet seen a doctor, it didn't seem very accurate to claim that her child was likely still contagious.

I merely suggested that OP take her child to a doctor and follow that diagnosis appropriate advice about whether to attempt the cruise at any point.

To OP, I am very glad you took your child to get medical attention! I will be praying for you both and hope you can have a good vacation post recovery ((HUGS)). It warms my heart, as well, to hear that Disney stepped up to take care of you. One of the many reasons I love everything about the Mouse


----------



## yaddakal

I just saw this thread and wow. Praying things are better. I couldn't find post of if there was medical attention... But this is a lot to go through. I hope you are ok.


----------



## NWmom

Lollipop's Mom

Please let us know how your daughter is doing.
Did you get a room? Still at AKL?

Were you able to change flights or are you able to stay until your original flights leave?

Sending you a Pm
NW

PS- for those that don't know- She is the one that started the Vancouver Thread and has spent countless hours helping others on the dis- me included.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow shining at the end of every day. 

I hope some food & good night's sleep have you both feeling so much better tomorrow.


----------



## angel's momma

So very sorry.   Hugs & prayers


----------



## SigalTchelet

Just read the whole thread.  Lollypops Mom-I hope you and your daughter get the rest you so need and deserve at AKL.  You will both be in my prayers.  I just can't even imagine what you went through-very scary for you and your daughter.  Keep us posted when you are up to it-there are alot of us who care!  Hugs!!!!

Siggy aka Jill


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Sending payers and pixie dust across the ocean to you and your precious daughter, sweetie.  Hope things get better soon and that you will be able to re-schedule your trip soon.
Hope you are able to update us soon - we are all rooting for you xxx


----------



## PizzieDuster

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> There's a great, big, beautiful tomorrow shining at the end of every day.
> 
> I hope some food & good night's sleep have you both feeling so much better tomorrow.



I miss that attraction!  Carousel of Progress!  Way back ... when I was little and the attraction was here in Anaheim, the dog was called  "Sport" 

OP, heres some   pizzie dust to hoping everything is ok!


----------



## boundfordisney

hope today starts much better for lollipops mom and her daughter,  and she is feeling better! This has made me realize how important the fine print can be when it comes to insurance, we cruise in a few weeks and havent bought my medical insurance yet but will make sure I totally understand what is covered before buying. I really hope they are able to at least have a few great days at disney ,they certainly deserve it after all they have been through! Thoughts and prayers to the family!


----------



## missmdr

Been following since yesterday - send an update when you can!


----------



## wallawallakids

Hope she is feeling better this morning.  Thoughts and prayers with you in your DD.


----------



## TLSnell1981

DCLMOM13 said:


> . We had disney send a medical person to our room last night. They said its a virus.





AudreyKThompson said:


> As for the your other original statement, since the OP had not yet seen a doctor, it didn't seem very accurate to claim that her child was likely still contagious.



The child had already received medical attention and was diagnosed with a virus. How was the claim "likely still contagious" very inaccurate?

The child's symptoms worsened and the OP sought further medical treatment.  Thankfully, she didn't drag her child on the ship.

This strain of norovirus is especially resistant and extremely contagious.


----------



## TLSnell1981

OP, I hope your child is doing better and pray you do not become sick either. 

 and prayers!


----------



## Tiger926

TLSnell1981 said:
			
		

> The child had already received medical attention and was diagnosed with a virus. How was the claim "likely still contagious" very inaccurate?
> 
> The child's symptoms worsened and the OP sought further medical treatment.  Thankfully, she didn't drag her child on the ship.
> 
> This strain of norovirus is especially resistant and extremely contagious.



OP said her daughter was diagnosed with a "super flu." I have no idea what she is referring to...?

Does she mean Norovirus or other equally challenging stomach bug, which is not the flu or did she mean influenza which is respiratory?

Either of those could seriously dehydrate a child, so I am glad she took her to the hospital as well.

Hoping OP and her daughter are feeling better today!

Tiger


----------



## TLSnell1981

Tiger926 said:


> OP said her daughter was diagnosed with a "super flu." I have no idea what she is referring to...?
> 
> Does she mean Norovirus or other equally challenging stomach bug, which is not the flu or did she mean influenza which is respiratory?
> 
> Either of those could seriously dehydrate a child, so I am glad she took her to the hospital as well.
> 
> Hoping OP and her daughter are feeling better today!
> 
> Tiger



The Sydney norovirus is considered a "super flu". Unfortunately, we can "catch it" more than once.


----------



## pequele

Influenza CAN have gi symptoms as well. The current strains that are wrecking havoc in the US (not all of them but the ones causing the majority of the cases) have been respiratory in nature. But we also have to remember this poster is from Canada and Vancouver at that which means she comes from a city with many visitors and a population from an area of the world where some of the most intense strains of flu have started (bird flu, pig flu, I can go on and on at many of the novelle strains that have started in Asia). I am by no means saying that is what she has, but the fact should not be ignored that she likely has more chance to exposure to intense and a variety strains than someone coming from Iowa who doesn't live in such a diverse cultural local. No one will know EXACTLY what she has until cultures are done and unless they are, then what she has is pure speculation on everyone INCLUDING THE DOCTOR'S part.


----------



## Tiger926

TLSnell1981 said:
			
		

> The Sydney norovirus is considered a "super flu". Unfortunately, we can "catch it" more than once.



Norovirus is not a flu. They are two separate illnesses. Sydney norovirus is called a winter vomiting bug, but it is not the flu.

Just wondering what exactly the OP's daughter was diagnosed with - respiratory (flu) or gastro (noro, tummy bug)?

Tiger


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Update. Thanks for so many kind messages. I appreciate it. 
Here is where we are at. 
Disney got us into AKL club level for $200 a night emergency rate. This way I have easy access to things. 
But...... Only 2 nights. 
I just talked to them and after a half hour of them seeing what they could do, the only thing was if I want to pay $3000 for 5 more nights. Ummm no I'm not going to pay $3000 to sit in a room and watch my child vomit. So they have worked magic and got us transferring to por tomorrow for $750 taxes in for 5 more days. I refuse to leave disney property. They have been so good to us. 
My daughter still has a 103 fever as her body fights this infection. 
My breakfast/lunch consists of club snacks they let me load a bag with. 
I just want her better and to get her home, but one day at a time.


----------



## Tiger926

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> Update. Thanks for so many kind messages. I appreciate it.
> Here is where we are at.
> Disney got us into AKL club level for $200 a night emergency rate. This way I have easy access to things.
> But...... Only 2 nights.
> I just talked to them and after a half hour of them seeing what they could do, the only thing was if I want to pay $3000 for 5 more nights. Ummm no I'm not going to pay $3000 to sit in a room and watch my child vomit. So they have worked magic and got us transferring to por tomorrow for $750 taxes in for 5 more days. I refuse to leave disney property. They have been so good to us.
> My daughter still has a 103 fever as her body fights this infection.
> My breakfast/lunch consists of club snacks they let me load a bag with.
> I just want her better and to get her home, but one day at a time.



Thanks for the update.

Thank goodness your daughter is being cared for and you have a place to stay. I thought she was admitted to hospital, but now I am not so sure?

Take care, Tiger


----------



## lbgraves

Goodness!!!  Hope you are able to get some rest soon yourself.  I am guessing they are fully aware of the situation so they can sanitize the rooms after you are moved.  Be careful what you touch yourself.  The report on the most resent virus was that it remains active for much longer than the regular flu on whatever is touhed.  I really hope your DD starts feeling better very soon!


----------



## SigalTchelet

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Update. Thanks for so many kind messages. I appreciate it.
> Here is where we are at.
> Disney got us into AKL club level for $200 a night emergency rate. This way I have easy access to things.
> But...... Only 2 nights.
> I just talked to them and after a half hour of them seeing what they could do, the only thing was if I want to pay $3000 for 5 more nights. Ummm no I'm not going to pay $3000 to sit in a room and watch my child vomit. So they have worked magic and got us transferring to por tomorrow for $750 taxes in for 5 more days. I refuse to leave disney property. They have been so good to us.
> My daughter still has a 103 fever as her body fights this infection.
> My breakfast/lunch consists of club snacks they let me load a bag with.
> I just want her better and to get her home, but one day at a time.



So glad Disney is working their magic for you.  So sorry your poor little one is still so sick.  You know, once you get settled into POR, I know there is a grocery delivery service in Orlando.  Maybe you could order stuff like pedialyte or gatorade, and foods she can keep down like jello, popsicles, broth, plus food for yourself.  If there is a silver lining to all this, it's at least you were at Disney.  I doubt any other theme park/resort would take such good care of you!  Hugs from your new friend Jill! Here is the link to grocery delivery:  http://www.gardengrocer.com/


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Thank you. I will order that stuff. I feel so lost. I'm used to planning, etc and just being tossed into this has been stressful. We just want to be at home but she is not strong enough to travel. I think we have to go back to hospital for more iv fluids and antibiotics. I'm in contact with doctors now. Again I am so glad we are insured.


----------



## jdb in AZ

Wow.   Being sick far away from home isn't anything anybuddy wants to deal with.    Sounds like you're hangin in there as best you can.  Hope the fever breaks soon, and that you'll be able to get some sleep when your DD does.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Oh FYI the room we were in before now is shut down on deep clean and quarantine for a while. They do take precautions.


----------



## Ellester

So sorry you and your daughter are having to go through this. We've had a few short term stomach bugs while at Disney but nothing close to what you are going through. Hope she recovers quickly and that you stay healthy!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Tiger926 said:


> Norovirus is not a flu. They are two separate illnesses. Sydney norovirus is called a winter vomiting bug, but it is not the flu.
> 
> Just wondering what exactly the OP's daughter was diagnosed with - respiratory (flu) or gastro (noro, tummy bug)?
> 
> Tiger



Should've referred to it as "super bug"...my mistake. I had it TWICE last month. My infant grandson was briefly admitted, due to the virus and an infection. I also had other health issues, that were aggravated by the virus. It's why, I'm sensitive to contagious folks running around. Fortunately, we get flu shots, so that has not been an issue.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Sorry to hear this happened hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## SigalTchelet

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Thank you. I will order that stuff. I feel so lost. I'm used to planning, etc and just being tossed into this has been stressful. We just want to be at home but she is not strong enough to travel. I think we have to go back to hospital for more iv fluids and antibiotics. I'm in contact with doctors now. Again I am so glad we are insured.



YW.  Good idea to get her back to the hospital.  I sure hope she is better and stronger before you fly home.  If she wasn't so contagious, I would look into seeing if Disney could arrange a special meet with 1 or 2 of her favorite characters.  Maybe by the end of the week, they could do this for you.  Keep us posted-we care.


----------



## ro8821

Wow. I'm so glad that ya are okay and Disney is working with you. They can make magic happen. I'm guessin they are shuttling you back and forth where ever you need to go


----------



## Tiger926

TLSnell1981 said:
			
		

> Should've referred to it as "super bug"...my mistake. I had it TWICE last month. My infant grandson was briefly admitted, due to the virus and an infection. I also had other health issues, that were aggravated by the virus. It's why, I'm sensitive to contagious folks running around. Fortunately, we get flu shots, so that has not been an issue.



No worries. I was concerned OP's daughter had both flu and stomach virus, and I thought that would be too much for a little child.

Sounds like her daughter is not in hospital, which surprises me as she is clearly still quite ill and dehydration is very serious at that point. Been there, done that...

Best of health to both OP and her child.

Tiger


----------



## SigalTchelet

Tiger926 said:


> No worries. I was concerned OP's daughter had both flu and stomach virus, and I thought that would be too much for a little child.
> 
> Sounds like her daughter is not in hospital, which surprises me as she is clearly still quite ill and dehydration is very serious at that point. Been there, done that...
> 
> Best of health to both OP and her child.
> 
> Tiger



She is taking her back.  Maybe they will admit her this time, considering her circumstances.


----------



## Tiger926

SigalTchelet said:
			
		

> She is taking her back.  Maybe they will admit her this time, considering her circumstances.



Yes, I just saw that. Based on her symptoms, it sounds like she needs to be admitted. 

Not sure what hospital she is at (I know Disney has their own preferences), but our care at Arnold Palmer Children's Hospital was superb. They kept our child for 2 days and it was for the best. 

Best of luck to OP, Tiger


----------



## pequele

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Thank you. I will order that stuff. I feel so lost. I'm used to planning, etc and just being tossed into this has been stressful. We just want to be at home but she is not strong enough to travel. I think we have to go back to hospital for more iv fluids and antibiotics. I'm in contact with doctors now. Again I am so glad we are insured.



antibiotics? So they are suspecting a bacteria and not a virus? Salmonella, E. coli? PLEASE do go back if that is the case! I have seen quite a few devastating E. coli cases, and not to scare you, but some with not good results. Please go, make sure she isn't septic!

Since you have had a little rest/nourishment, have you had any success with contacting the trip insurance/credit cards? Another thought, but you probably already know the answer, but does your insurance from CA have ANYTHING to help you out when travelling abroad so you do not have to keep paying upfront for all these costs? Just wondering, even if you can't do the calling, is someone back home able to help you out with all that?


----------



## Tiger926

pequele said:
			
		

> antibiotics? So they are suspecting a bacteria and not a virus? Salmonella, E. coli? PLEASE do go back if that is the case! I have seen quite a few devastating E. coli cases, and not to scare you, but some with not good results. Please go, make sure she isn't septic!
> 
> Since you have had a little rest/nourishment, have you had any success with contacting the trip insurance/credit cards? Another thought, but you probably already know the answer, but does your insurance from CA have ANYTHING to help you out when travelling abroad so you do not have to keep paying upfront for all these costs? Just wondering, even if you can't do the calling, is someone back home able to help you out with all that?



Good catch, I missed that. Neither flu nor a tummy virus would need antibiotics...maybe something else like strep, bronchitis, etc...?

Tiger


----------



## TLSnell1981

pequele said:


> antibiotics? So they are suspecting a bacteria and not a virus? Salmonella, E. coli? PLEASE do go back if that is the case! I have seen quite a few devastating E. coli cases, and not to scare you, but some with not good results. Please go, make sure she isn't septic!
> ?



She was also diagnosed with a UTI.


----------



## Tiger926

TLSnell1981 said:
			
		

> She was also diagnosed with a UTI.



Oh, yes. Maybe it has spread to kidneys? That happened to my grandma many times.

Tiger


----------



## pequele

Ugh man I hope she isn't septic! Please keep is posted. You guys have lots of people Sending you healing vibes!!!


----------



## DebbieOBX

Sending love and prayers.  I'm really sorry this has happened to you and your DD.   

I made a mistake by posting to take her to the ship. I'm very sorry for that.

Perhaps when you both get home, you will allow some 'gifts' sent to your little one.  : )

Please keep us posted.

Debbie.


----------



## DebbieOBX

To the cm who was willing to help!  YOU are my hero today!  Thank you.

debbie


----------



## AZMermaid

Yes! If it is a bacteria- go back!! My friend's 5 year old daughter just had an E. Coli type bacteria. She had the pukes and poops too- that was how it started. She was in the hospital for 3.5 weeks, had daily dialysis for about a week of that and a bunch of blood transfusions. It was super scary and life threatening. She is recovered now (this was around Thanksgiving) but it was really touch and go for a bit. Before this, totally healthy 5 year old. She is in kindergarten at the school where I teach (not my class because we are good friends) but just 3 days before this hit, she was running and playing all over the playground.


----------



## anna08

Trust your instincts on returning to the hospital, and as another has advised, keep track of your daughters urine output - if she can go as long as 8 hours without needing to go then you do need to head back for more IV fluids.  

Good luck and thank goodness you didn't get on the ship - can you imagine having to deal with a hospital at one of the ports by yourself?!  Hoping you will both get some rest and relief very soon!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

So today she is brighter. No vomiting! Her melds stayed down so doc cleared her to stay at the resort. She managed to watch the animal feeding for about 30 mins. She is on fluids only and only wants ginger ale. Hotel sent her chicken broth as well. We got a call at noon saying they were sending us a "big surprise" but our do not disturb sign was on the door. I removed it and phoned but nothing has been sent up. I feel odd calling and saying hey where's our surprise? Lol. But of course dying to see what it is.


----------



## luv2sleep

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> So today she is brighter. No vomiting! Her melds stayed down so doc cleared her to stay at the resort. She managed to watch the animal feeding for about 30 mins. She is on fluids only and only wants ginger ale. Hotel sent her chicken broth as well. We got a call at noon saying they were sending us a "big surprise" but our do not disturb sign was on the door. I removed it and phoned but nothing has been sent up. I feel odd calling and saying hey where's our surprise? Lol. But of course dying to see what it is.



Oooooh, I'd call, lol. 

Glad she is better! What a horrible ordeal.


----------



## DebbieOBX

YEAH! im so happy to hear this.  Gosh i hope the surprise is awesome!!  



Lollipop's Mom said:


> So today she is brighter. No vomiting! Her melds stayed down so doc cleared her to stay at the resort. She managed to watch the animal feeding for about 30 mins. She is on fluids only and only wants ginger ale. Hotel sent her chicken broth as well. We got a call at noon saying they were sending us a "big surprise" but our do not disturb sign was on the door. I removed it and phoned but nothing has been sent up. I feel odd calling and saying hey where's our surprise? Lol. But of course dying to see what it is.


----------



## Tiger926

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> So today she is brighter. No vomiting! Her melds stayed down so doc cleared her to stay at the resort. She managed to watch the animal feeding for about 30 mins. She is on fluids only and only wants ginger ale. Hotel sent her chicken broth as well. We got a call at noon saying they were sending us a "big surprise" but our do not disturb sign was on the door. I removed it and phoned but nothing has been sent up. I feel odd calling and saying hey where's our surprise? Lol. But of course dying to see what it is.



Great to hear! Keep taking good care of your babe.

Disney sent us balloons, autographed character card and toy when our child was hospitalized. Hope your DD enjoys the surprise.

Tiger


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

OMG,!!!
They sent my daughter 6 school breads. Her most fave disney snack in the whole world! Direct from Epcot!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

She is sitting here crying happy tears!


----------



## Tiger926

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> She is sitting here crying happy tears!



How awesome!!

Tiger


----------



## jjiillee

That's awesome!! So glad she is feeling better sorry you had to go through all this.


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Doctor right said:


> I hope the little girl is feeling better



I think her daughter is 16, so not so very little, but so glad she is feeling better.


----------



## wallawallakids

Lollipop's Mom said:


> OMG,!!!
> They sent my daughter 6 school breads. Her most fave disney snack in the whole world! Direct from Epcot!



Aww!  That is great.  Glad to hear that she is doing better today!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

So glad to hear your daughter is doing better and had happy tears today 

I love Disney for the small things that mean so much and bring such joy 

Heather


----------



## bluesky1997

I've been following this thread.  So happy to hear she's starting to feel better and that Disney is taking such good care of you two!


----------



## Mitzzie

Wonderful news!!


----------



## sandrakit

bluesky1997 said:
			
		

> I've been following this thread.  So happy to hear she's starting to feel better and that Disney is taking such good care of you two!



Agreed 100% .


----------



## SigalTchelet

Lollipop's Mom said:


> So today she is brighter. No vomiting! Her melds stayed down so doc cleared her to stay at the resort. She managed to watch the animal feeding for about 30 mins. She is on fluids only and only wants ginger ale. Hotel sent her chicken broth as well. We got a call at noon saying they were sending us a "big surprise" but our do not disturb sign was on the door. I removed it and phoned but nothing has been sent up. I feel odd calling and saying hey where's our surprise? Lol. But of course dying to see what it is.



Such wonderful news!!!!  That's so cool that she was able to see the animal feeding.  There could be much worse places to be stuck sick.  Sending healing hugs to you and your daughter-hope you are able to get much needed sleep tonight!


----------



## mstee777

Glad she is feeling better. I hope she continues to recover quickly and you two can make it home safely. I'm also very happy that disney is taking such good care of you two in this time of need.


----------



## ilovetexas

*OP - So glad your daughter is feeling better.  Hopefully, some of your vacation can be salvaged.  You should rest before you get sick!*

I almost stopped reading this thread after the first couple of pages.  Those of you who take your kids on ships sick (or encourage others to do so) are the reason we can't/won't cruise DCL anymore.  Ten cruises and other than seasickness, we've only had problems twice.  Both on DCL.  That isn't a coincidence.  If you or your children are sick, or have been sick and could possibly still be contagious (look it up, don't guess!), stay home.  Otherwise, you are exposing other families to your illness and ruining THEIR vacation.

Okay, I'm off my soapbox now.  Again, OP, I'm glad your daughter is on the mend.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Thanks everyone. Yes my little girl is 16 . But still a kid and such a good kid. I am blessed with a strong, independent daughter who doesn't spend her time drinking and partying, but rather is involved with fundraising for children's hospital, and also runs her own very successful business (actual legal tax paying business) part time, as well as being a straight a student. She is a one of a kind and I love that she is getting this special treatment, as she deserves it!


----------



## sayhello

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes my little girl is 16 . But still a kid and such a good kid. I am blessed with a strong, independent daughter who doesn't spend her time drinking and partying, but rather is involved with fundraising for children's hospital, and also runs her own very successful business (actual legal tax paying business) part time, as well as being a straight a student. She is a one of a kind and I love that she is getting this special treatment, as she deserves it!


She does sound like a special girl!  I hope you're able to salvage a bit of this trip, and totally agree she (and you!) should enjoy all the pampering you can get.  

Sayhello


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Lollipop's Mom said:


> So today she is brighter. No vomiting! Her melds stayed down so doc cleared her to stay at the resort. She managed to watch the animal feeding for about 30 mins. She is on fluids only and only wants ginger ale. Hotel sent her chicken broth as well. We got a call at noon saying they were sending us a "big surprise" but our do not disturb sign was on the door. I removed it and phoned but nothing has been sent up. I feel odd calling and saying hey where's our surprise? Lol. But of course dying to see what it is.



Glad she is better


----------



## lbgraves

It's not what you had planned for this week, but glad that something made your DD smile and you are able to see the bright spots.  Hope that both of you get some rest tonight and are able to have a few more of those moments tomorrow and your DD is able to enjoy the bread.  It doesn't matter what age our children are, when they are sick it is still so difficult for us, especially when away from the comfort of home.


----------



## pequele

Lollipop's Mom said:


> She is sitting here crying happy tears!



tell her to stop crying! she needs those fluids 

So glad she's feeling better. Not really the memorable kind of trip you were looking forward to, but it has been memorable!


----------



## stichandangel

Hey shoot me a text me and a few friends have something for you


----------



## DebbieOBX

My Hero!  lol


stichandangel said:


> Hey shoot me a text me and a few friends have something for you


----------



## Cisco0214

Hope you and dd are having a good time now.  Wasn't your last cruise also ruined by illness?


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

It gets better! Corner ground floor princess room!!! I started to cry! Lol


----------



## SigalTchelet

Lollipop's Mom said:


> It gets better! Corner ground floor princess room!!! I started to cry! Lol



Awesome!!!!  How is she feeling today?  I woke up thinking about her!


----------



## Cisco0214

Do one or both of you have mobility problems?  If so the ground floor will be great congrats!!


----------



## NWmom

Glad to hear you are both crying tears of happiness. Also glad she is producing tears~~~

Let us know when she feels well enough to go anywhere.

ALso keep up your reserves so you don't get sick.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Stitchandangel is our angel! He came to our room with free park hoppers for thurs and Friday! It motivated my dd to eat a few French fries and a bit of chicken to get her strength back! Thank you!!!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Cisco0214 said:


> Do one or both of you have mobility problems?  If so the ground floor will be great congrats!!


She is too weak to walk so I got her a scooter.


----------



## jcjen519

I'm so glad to see your upbeat posts...much different then your original one!  Glad your daughter is feeling a little better and things are looking up!


----------



## Tiger926

Wow! How nice to receive park hoppers. Awesome job, Stitchandangel!

Glad to hear things are looking up 

Tiger


----------



## ASJMom

How wonderful that things are finally going in a better direction for you both. I've been reading the last couple of days and this has been on my mind. God bless you!


----------



## klass3

So glad she's better.


----------



## IndigoMickey

Lollipop's Mom said:


> It gets better! Corner ground floor princess room!!! I started to cry! Lol





Lollipop's Mom said:


> Stitchandangel is our angel! He came to our room with free park hoppers for thurs and Friday! It motivated my dd to eat a few French fries and a bit of chicken to get her strength back! Thank you!!!



Yay! 

So glad she's feeling better. 


Anni


----------



## SigalTchelet

So glad she is doing better.  She will have fun riding the scooter.  StitchandAngel-you are sooooo awesome!  Way to go-using your pixie dust to get PH for them!


----------



## Cisco0214

SigalTchelet said:
			
		

> So glad she is doing better.  She will have fun riding the scooter.  StitchandAngel-you are sooooo awesome!  Way to go-using your pixie dust to get PH for them!



I would not use the scooter for long. Try to get her to walk some too...that is if she was in good shape before for a 16 year old. Have fun


----------



## DebbieOBX

~Dreams really do come true~

I feel better knowing so many cared, and that both of you are doing better.

: )


----------



## cinjam

I've been lurking since you posted Saturday morning.  I am so happy that things are looking up for you.  You daughter sounds like an awesome kid.  Hope things continue to improve for you!!  Cindy


----------



## stichandangel

Today I got a chance to hang out with them. And all I can say is I'm so happy I'm helping them. They were both amazingly sweet and welcoming. The daughter in bed just shining a smile and you could see her motivation to get better kick into over drive. And I've never meet such a selfless family before. All they want is for her to feel better and enjoy the rest of their vacation. And I cannot wait to see them again before they leave to see how she is doing.


----------



## mad madam mim78

So glad things are getting better. NOW let your memories begin!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Thanks everyone. We scooted over to French quarter and the fresh air felt amazing. We love this resort. It's amazing how good fresh air felt after being cooped up in a hotel or hospital room for days. She managed to et a very tiny bit tonight.


----------



## figment52

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. We scooted over to French quarter and the fresh air felt amazing. We love this resort. It's amazing how good fresh air felt after being cooped up in a hotel or hospital room for days. She managed to et a very tiny bit tonight.


 
I've been followng since the first day.  I'm so happy your daughter is feeling better.  You both need to rest now and gain your strength back.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Is the insurance company being cooperative?  What do they say to do about your cruise?


----------



## believinthemagic

I've been following along on this thread but haven't posted until now.  Just wanted to say I'm so glad to hear that your daughter is feeling better.  We were on the fantasy last month and two of our three kids picked up a virus and spent 12 hours vomiting about every half hour.  I have to say that the stress of just that one day was hard enough...I can only begin to imagine the stress you've been through over these last days.  

Like you we found that Disney CM are so very helpful when you are in need.  Poor housekeeping had to come to our room at 1AM and completely change the bed when my 6 yr old didn't get up before she lost it   we also got a call the next day from guest services asking how they were feeling.

Hope you can begin to enjoy things.  Take Care


----------



## Blanche_Neige

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. We scooted over to French quarter and the fresh air felt amazing. We love this resort. It's amazing how good fresh air felt after being cooped up in a hotel or hospital room for days. She managed to et a very tiny bit tonight.



I am soo glad to hear she is doing better.  Also glad that your were able to make lemonade when lemons were thrown at you, as the saying goes...




stichandangel said:


> Today I got a chance to hang out with them. And all I can say is I'm so happy I'm helping them. They were both amazingly sweet and welcoming. The daughter in bed just shining a smile and you could see her motivation to get better kick into over drive. And I've never meet such a selfless family before. All they want is for her to feel better and enjoy the rest of their vacation. And I cannot wait to see them again before they leave to see how she is doing.



Thank you for helping a family in need, people like you restore my faith in people.  You are truly an amazing person 



believinthemagic said:


> Like you we found that Disney CM are so very helpful when you are in need.  Poor housekeeping had to come to our room at 1AM and completely change the bed when my 6 yr old didn't get up before she lost it   we also got a call the next day from guest services asking how they were feeling.



sounds like you got excellent service too.  Or maybe I was the unlucky one... A few years ago, my son was also sick while at the resort unfortunately we had to wait hrs for the maid to bring extra sheets, blanket, towel, garbage bags.  They just brought extra, did not come in to clean.  We end up cleaning the bathroom floor with shampoo (thankfully he "missed" the carpet).  

A long sleepless night, missed Cinderella's Royal Table the next day , DH took twins to the park while I stayed in the room with DS.  Then my back went out  couldn't move for 2 days!!  Not once did we hear from GS.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Insurance said we are covered. It's all good that way. 
I'm glad I've had a place to come and vent and share. 
I knew people here could guide me. I've helped a stranded family from the dis who had a purse stolen, no Id, and boarding a cruise to Alaska in 2 days. I got them a hotel room and drove them around to get what they needed. This was nearly 2 years ago now.  It's a great community. I never expected to be "adopted" by stitchandangel, but am so truly thankful to him for his help and support. Also all of you just letting me know I have people to talk to. 5000 miles from home with my daughter so ill that by the time 911 arrived she was barely responsive and eyes rolling back in her head is pretty damn scary! We have decided to take a very slow day looking around Dtd and maybe go see a movie at amc, as that doesn't require any energy


----------



## NWmom

Glad things are getting better.

When was your original return date?


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

After the cruise this Saturday. We decided just to keep that flight.


----------



## jdb in AZ

Did you have any problems renting a scooter for her?  Our 16-yr-old (healthy!) grand dtr wants to rent one for Disneyland next month so she can keep up with her old grand parents who will both be driving scooters.  I want to tell her that she has to be 18, which is the normal minimum age, and I hope she can't get around it.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

I didn't even say her age. Just ordered it. Never occurred to me. I used apple as they are allowed to leave with bell services and many others are not.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

I did find out insurance will only cover 3 nights for trip interruption. No big deal, but just info for others out there who may land in this situation. This is what visa is for lol lol.


----------



## Started With a Mouse

jdb in AZ said:


> Did you have any problems renting a scooter for her?  Our 16-yr-old (healthy!) grand dtr wants to rent one for Disneyland next month so she can keep up with her old grand parents who will both be driving scooters.  I want to tell her that she has to be 18, which is the normal minimum age, and I hope she can't get around it.



Don't do it.  You may be taking away one from someone who truly needs it.


----------



## redenvelope

I just wanted to share our experience that happened last fall.  It was to be our first time on the Dream (4 days Bahamas).  We had just spent several awesome days at WDW parks and we stayed at the POP Century. 

The night before the cruise, we ate at the POP Century food court.  My son specifically had the fried chicken and I had pizza.  He was fine until about six am the morning of the cruise.  He was vomiting and had diarreah.  I was freaking out but so very worried about my child's health.  I immediately called my insurance company (ALLIANZ), and DCL.  

As my son's conditioned wasn't looking good, he was lethargic and sleepy and was still vomitting intermittently.  He could barely get out of bed.  I  made the decision to fly back home and re-do the cruise when he was better.  We don't have a lot of money, but like you, I also saved for a long time for the cruise, but I just wanted my son to get well.  What's the use of getting on the ship and your child is sick?

DLC came to the POP and asked us both questions about how my son's suddenly became so sick.  DCL personnel decided that we should be placed on private car and ride to Port Canaveral.  Once at at the port, my son was assesed by the ship's medical team and we were denied boarding.  I was ok with this, because I just wanted to return home at get my child better - and he agreed as well.

Because of the insurance that I purchased with my Disney Cruise, we were given a cruise credit to cruise whenever and wherever Disney sailed to.  DCL picked up the taxi cab back to MCO and picked up the hotel tab for our overnight stay at the Hyatt MCO (Great Hotel!!!).  

However, I did have to pay out of my own pocket extra money ($500) to purchase new returning flight tickets for us both.

In the end, Allianz reimbursed me for the $500. In two months, we set sail on the Dream.  The only costs that I had to include for our I will however look into purchasing extended travel insurance or just see how much more it covers us in such a situation like we had last September.

I sure wish you and your child all the best and that you both get to sail on your Disney cruise very soon. ~redenvelope



Pop Century 2012, Sheraton Vistana 2011, Sheraton Vistana 2006, All Star Sports 1986

Future Cruise: Disney Dream April 2013 Bahamas


----------



## NWDAD

Lollipop's Mom said:


> After the cruise this Saturday. We decided just to keep that flight.



Glad to see She is better.   Know that you are still in our prayers.

Kevin


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Started With a Mouse said:


> Don't do it.  You may be taking away one from someone who truly needs it.



Scooter rentals are for whoever wants to use them. It is not solely a handicap service.


----------



## DillWaters

MistressMerryweather said:


> Scooter rentals are for whoever wants to use them. It is not solely a handicap service.



Agreed. Most of the time, they don't appear to be in short supply. There are maybe a dozen non-Disney companies willing to rent them out. I imagine that they might be hard to come by during the week after Christmas, but the rest of the time I doubt anyone would be deprived.


----------



## jdb in AZ

DillWaters said:


> Agreed. Most of the time, they don't appear to be in short supply. There are maybe a dozen non-Disney companies willing to rent them out. I imagine that they might be hard to come by during the week after Christmas, but the rest of the time I doubt anyone would be deprived.



Grandparents will be renting off-site, leaving the more-expensive klunkers in the parks for anyone who wants them.  We just don't want our able-bodied grand daughter to waste her money (and get nasty looks from people who are already anti-scooter.)


----------



## mrsksomeday

Lets get back on topic please, this isn't a scooter thread it is a thread about a DISer that had a sick child and what happened from there.

I am so happy your daughter is feeling better and thank you for showing us how Disney can handle a situation like this.  I hope she continues to improve and can head to the parks later this wee.


----------



## TDC Nala

You do not have to take the child to port to get insurance denied. File a claim and let them deny you. Then you will have a credit for a future cruise.  If she is very sick and she has a virus that could be communicated to others you are correct in not taking her on the cruise. And I think you were misunderstanding what a pre-existing condition is. I think the condition has to exist prior to your purchasing the insurance policy. Depends on the policy itself though.

This won't help you with airfare as you apparently have a policy that does not cover airfare. But at least you have some recourse with the insurance you have.

Not sure why the child couldn't be taken to a hospital. They'll get an ambulance. I had to have one once.

heck it appears there are 2 separate mothers with very sick children at WDW on this thread. Or someone using two separate screennames. and if there are two children, one is sixteen.


----------



## nkochrn

I'm sooo glad your daughter is feeling better and praying she is able to enjoy the last few days of her vacation.  It brings tears to my eyes thinking about the Diser that helped you out


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

We stayed out for about four hours. She is wiped. All she wanted was to go to a beach lol. We went and laid on a beach at the poly for an hour! Lol


----------



## cleophus12

Today's reports sound like truly good news.  Is there a better cure for anything than lying on the beach at the Poly for an hour or so?  So glad she is feeling better and your adventure seems headed toward a happy ending.


----------



## noahdove

I just found this and I will say, I am so sorry..I will pray for you both now..God does send us Angels when we least expect them and I see that you have had a couple of them during this awful time...I do hope you will both be able to enjoy the next couple of days...Your daughter sounds like an awesome teen


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

She is so exhausted just from five hours of riding around. Lol. We got back and watched pretty little liars and now she is falling asleep to some face reality show. She had trouble on the bus with the scooter. Was quite funny. 

To the person who wanted to rent one for her daughter, she is better off walking. They only allow 2 scooters on the bus. My daughter so badly wants to ditch this scooter but is out of breath walking 20 feet. She is a 110lb very in shape girl.


----------



## maddysmom

So glad she is getting some strength back.   Please take it easy.  So glad you have gotten the support you needed from Disney and the super special CM on this thread.  Such a scary situation.  Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Lexa

stichandangel said:


> Today I got a chance to hang out with them. And all I can say is I'm so happy I'm helping them. They were both amazingly sweet and welcoming. The daughter in bed just shining a smile and you could see her motivation to get better kick into over drive. And I've never meet such a selfless family before. All they want is for her to feel better and enjoy the rest of their vacation. And I cannot wait to see them again before they leave to see how she is doing.



I don't know you or Lollipop's Mom and her girl, but THANK YOU for being such a great person!

Lollipop's Mom...I'm so happy that your girl is feeling better and things are going in better direction!


----------



## angel's momma




----------



## JAM113

TDC Nala said:


> heck it appears there are 2 separate mothers with very sick children at WDW on this thread. Or someone using two separate screennames. and if there are two children, one is sixteen.



It looks like the OP originally had trouble signing on, so created a new screen name. In post #77, she logs on with her original screen name.

To the OP, so glad things are getting better for you and your daughter.


----------



## crashbb

jdb in AZ said:


> Did you have any problems renting a scooter for her?  Our 16-yr-old (healthy!) grand dtr wants to rent one for Disneyland next month so she can keep up with her old grand parents who will both be driving scooters.  I want to tell her that she has to be 18, which is the normal minimum age, and I hope she can't get around it.



Yes, you do have to be 18 years old (or older) to legally rent a scooter.  It is a problem that people with kids often have (if they aren't brining their own ECV) - they have to rent a wheelchair instead.  So, feel free to tell her that she cannot rent one.

OP - glad your daughter is feeling better and that WDW (and DISers) are doing what they can to make things a little bit better.


----------



## bitlerzx4

I am so glad she is starting to feel better and that you had such an amazing Disney Angel!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

We scooted around Epcot yesterday. Got there about 2 pm. She fell asleep on a bench at 4pm and we had to leave by 7pm. She wasn't feeling great. Came back to the room and started vomiting again. I'm just exhausted and want to get on a plane, but she just isn't fit to travel yet. I'm feeling very done and ready to be at home  
Today I'm not letting her go anywhere. I need to do some laundry. 
I need a do over! Lol


----------



## jdb in AZ

Sorry to hear that.  You definitely need a vacation from your vacation!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

I'm having one of those feeling very sorry for myself mornings. Lol. I'm allowed that right? Lol


----------



## NWmom

Remember my offer still stands if you need it.

Hoping you don't
Get better Lolllipop


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Well you gave me a giggle. I read that as hope you don't get better lol


----------



## NWmom

Lollipop's Mom said:


> Well you gave me a giggle. I read that as hope you don't get better lol



LOL.
Hoping you don't need my offer because she gets better, you stay healthy, and get to fly out as scheduled.

The importance of a well placed period- 

Double lol since I teach English and should know better.


----------



## Figment_Fan

Let's eat grandma!

Let's eat, grandma.

Puncutation:  It saves lives.

Yeah, saw this on a shirt.  Laughed out loud.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

That's funny!
Bad day today for her. Spent it in bed. Poor kid. I just want to go home!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Lollipop's Mom said:


> That's funny!
> Bad day today for her. Spent it in bed. Poor kid. I just want to go home!



Would you consider going back to the hospital?  It's so sad she's still vomiting a week later.  Something doesn't sound right with that.


----------



## stichandangel

ruadisneyfan2 said:
			
		

> Would you consider going back to the hospital?  It's so sad she's still vomiting a week later.  Something doesn't sound right witht that.



I agree.


----------



## Tiger926

stichandangel said:
			
		

> I agree.



I agree as well. Maybe pneumonia? 

Tiger


----------



## SigalTchelet

Lollipop's Mom said:


> I'm having one of those feeling very sorry for myself mornings. Lol. I'm allowed that right? Lol



Indeed you are!!!  {{{{{Lollipop's Mom}}}}}  Hope she stopped vomiting and is doing better tonight!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Tiger926 said:


> I agree as well. Maybe pneumonia?
> 
> Tiger



This is what I thought when OP said her dd became SOB after walking 20'. 
That or maybe she's anemic.  Probably not a good time to start taking iron now with a sick tummy.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Called the doctor. They feel the antibiotic is so strong it's causing the nausea. Using anti nausea pills to counteract that. Seriously just put me on a plane! Lol. Ugh I can't eat from this food court one more time! 2 meals a day from food courts for a week now and it's gotten old pretty quick. I think I've had one of everything. Lol. I'm just eating salads and fruit now. Lol lol. I want a sit down meal. A nice steak and baked potato! Lol


----------



## wilkeliza

Sending you best wishes. I feel terrible for you and your girl. I can't imagine being this sick so far away from home isn't good feeling. How long does she go before throwing up and have you talked to any airlines about a possibility of a flying with doctors approval or is the flight home pretty long?


----------



## jemmouse

Been following your thread...May better days be in your daughters very near future. I can't even imagine what you and her are and have been going through.

DH got food poisoning at DIsney a few years back and had the Disney doctor come to our room and he received 2 shots and with in a day he was better, but that 24 hour was horrible so again I can't even imagine your ordeal...

Stay strong, this to shall pass!!! There is a rainbow in your near future...

Sending strength and good vibes to both you and your daughter!!!!


----------



## theggs4ever

I have been following this thread since the beginning and have checked it daily.  I've been praying for your daughter to get better so y'all can go home!  I'm so sad to see she is feeling worse again. I wish I lived in Orlando...I would bring you a hot meal from your favorite restaurant along with other things you need. 

Is there no one besides stitchedangel(?) who lives nearby to help this poor mom?  I feel so bad for her. 

From one mom to another...hang in there with the grit of your teeth. My heart breaks for you.  I would be going nuts!!  Boy, will you two have a story to tell. Lol!!


----------



## mmouse37

Since this thread has become more about following the welfare of the family and good wishes and not really DCL related anymore I am moving it over to the Coping and Compassion Board.  You can follow the thread there.

Good luck to your DD and hope she makes a speedy recovery.

MJ


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

I just found this thread, I am so sorry for you and your daughter.  I hope the new med has helped with her nausea and she can enjoy some time today at the parks.  Hoping you will be able to make your flight tomorrow.


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

Yes it's a long travel day home for us. Flights with layover is 9 hours, and that is still 3 hours from home. I have booked a room for tomorrow night after the flight in Seattle, and we will do the next 3 hours on Sunday. She is still sleeping. I'm hoping she is up to a trip to MK.  I'm dying to see new fantasyland. I checked to see if we could get into the beast castle for dinner for some real food, even if she just watches me eat. Lol. No Luck it's full. Or maybe just to DTD for dinner! I can't look t not her burger, nugget, pasta or ceaser salad! Lol


----------



## hopare

My fingers are crossed that you make it to MK and that you have an uneventful (in a good way). Trip home.  I am glad your daughter is feeling better!  Hats off to you for handing this whole ordeal in such a dignified way.  Your daughter is lucky to have such a positive roll model!


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

No MK. She is mal nourished at this point. I had pedis sure delivered from turner drugs to put something in her. She has easily lost 10-15 lbs and her pants are falling off her. Of course to a teenage girl this isn't a bad thing, but she was only a sz 2-3 to begin with! Lol. So we are going to go to Dtd tonight and I'm going to find real food for myself. I had an ice cream sundae for lunch. I just can't go to that food court one more time! Lol lol. Well I got my $$ worth out of the refillable mug! Hahaha.


----------



## tina4_98

Hope she is doing better today!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

It will feel great to be back home in your own bed & with real homemade food for both of you.


----------



## bigalintx

...


----------



## Lollipop's Mom

We are home! Nice uneventful flights. DD is in her own bed and my dad bbq'd me a tbone for dinner! LOL.
My mom cleaned my house and stocked the fridge for us 
Good to be home!


----------



## Tiger926

Lollipop's Mom said:
			
		

> We are home! Nice uneventful flights. DD is in her own bed and my dad bbq'd me a tbone for dinner! LOL.
> My mom cleaned my house and stocked the fridge for us
> Good to be home!



Welcome home!

Take care of both of you, Tiger


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Lollipop's Mom said:


> We are home! Nice uneventful flights. DD is in her own bed and my dad bbq'd me a tbone for dinner! LOL.
> My mom cleaned my house and stocked the fridge for us
> Good to be home!



Wow, your parents are awesome!


----------



## angel's momma

Glad you're home


----------



## antmaril

Very glad to hear that you are home safe and sound!


----------



## ASJMom

Glad to hear you are home safe & sound without any travel worries. Wishing your DD a full recovery!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Here is a product we have used for years as soon as we feel like we are coming down with the flu and it has never failed us. 

http://www.oscillo.com/

I always travel with this. It also comes in a kids verision.


----------

